# Autopilot V2 to Accuair E-Level????



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

so i have had V2 for almost a year and i like it and have been one of the few with zero issues but i want to upgrade to e-level in the near future 

i realize that the sensors is the hardest part of e-level but i was more wondering if its worth the cost 

i daily my car (roughly 8000 miles a year so not a ton of miles) i only fully air out on the weekends


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Best thing I ever did to my car. The presets are priceless and coming from a pressure-based switchbox setup it's so convenient to have the car adjust when you have a passenger or something, that was the worst thing about pressure-based.


----------



## GroundScrapurr (Sep 12, 2011)

I daily my car and drive about 13,000 miles a year and air out every chance I get and absolutely love it!


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

if its worth it to you, then it's worth the cost.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

SMG8vT said:


> Best thing I ever did to my car. The presets are priceless and coming from a pressure-based switchbox setup it's so convenient to have the car adjust when you have a passenger or something, that was the worst thing about pressure-based.


this is one of the main reasons i want it


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> this is one of the main reasons i want it


Ask Dutchie, he did it 

GintyFab did the install in a weekend :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Ask Dutchie, he did it
> 
> GintyFab did the install in a weekend :thumbup::thumbup:


It seems I've been doing more of these swap outs than installs from scratch lately as well


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Ask Dutchie,


The two of you make for a bad combination for great things to happen.
eLevel FTW. I can even feel the difference in Dutchies car in the short drives I've done bringing it into the shop.
Dennis, go for it. If anything I'll use my install as a learning experience so we can bang it out ourselves! :beer:


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

I love my e-Leveled bunny. 

I seriously need to get over being so paranoid that something bad is going to happen though. :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

OVRWRKD said:


> It seems I've been doing more of these swap outs than installs from scratch lately as well


Jared, are you complaining? :laugh:



VR-Zych said:


> The two of you make for a bad combination for great things to happen.
> eLevel FTW. I can even feel the difference in Dutchies car in the short drives I've done bringing it into the shop.
> Dennis, go for it. If anything I'll use my install as a learning experience so we can bang it out ourselves! :beer:


We're just trying to make good things happen to good people 

The install really isn't too bad, just pace yourself and make sure you measure correctly :thumbup::beer:


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

Was thinking about going to E-level myself too. 

What the easiest way to go about buying the kit that only has what I need to upgrade, or do I have to indiviually buy all the stuff?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

nyboy07 said:


> Was thinking about going to E-level myself too.
> 
> What the easiest way to go about buying the kit that only has what I need to upgrade, or do I have to indiviually buy all the stuff?


If you already have a V2 installed, the only two things you will need are:

E-Level touchpad kit or E-Level rockerswitch kit
VU4 Manifold

Shoot me a call or an email, I'll get you taken care of!


----------

